# Good aye from Oz



## JG33 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking at getting back into the scene after my daughters gave me an Airfix 1:72 "G" for George Lanc. Always had an interest in Bomber Command, Lancasters etc as my uncle was stationed in the UK during the war.

Looking ahead at a 1:72 Spitfire as well maybe. Any suggestions, make of kit, mark of Spit etc?

Would like to look into airbrushing also as it has been a lonnnng time since my last kit, this could take a while!

Cheers


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome from the rightside-up part of the world. There are a number of down-underers on the forum. 
I strongly recommend airbrushing. That and Future acrylic Floor Polish and Microsol / -set have made a tremendous difference in how my models look. I use Testors Aztek (Workhorse) airbrush. There are many different brands and types but you will find that a Double Action type is the best


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome from England, land of the free - although it costs more these days!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Greetings young man!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!
There is alot of information to be had here. I suggest that you peruse the Group Builds to start. This is where we help each other out with techniques and tips. Join in and don't be afraid to ask questions, we are a helpful bunch, nowhere near as scary as we might seem at first glance!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 21, 2013)

G'day from a little further north west, welcome and as said just ask away any someone will come by. Tend to agree with Paul, the Group Builds are a good start to find info, but it's much easier to just ask rather than spend time hunting.

I use a selection of paints, mostly Model Master for spraying and sometimes Humbrol, but I feel the stocks we get of Humbrol down under are old stocks from when the outsourced the production and can be a bit of a hit and miss with colour and the paint formula. I also use Vallejo particularly for hand painting those fiddly bits.

My airbrush is a Sparmax and I have found them good with the spares when needed. For the air I use an Artlogic mini air compressor which has given good service over the years.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oops, Sorry, I forgot to add that I use a Paasche and a Badger pretty much equally. The Badger for wide stuff, and the Paasche for tight things. This is a personal preference, as I don't like to switch tips.
It could go the other way 'round when it gets right down to it. Both are top notch. It mainly has to do with how clean you keep them.
Happy modeling, and I hope to see your work soon!


----------



## JG33 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, appreciate the friendly welcome feedback.

Cheers


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2013)

And from a little farther North than Vic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

and from a little bit closer....G'day mate welcome to the Asylum...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Missed to add that, I use the Iwata Eclipse HP-CS and Vallejo Air paints myself...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I also use an Iwata Eclipse HP-CS and mostly Testors Model Master paints.


----------

